# Tektro CAAD9 5 Brake Pads



## TallCoolOne (Jan 18, 2010)

I want to improve my braking performance on my CAAD9 5. I don't have the money to upgrade to better brakes but I would like to improve on the current pads. I would like to purchase koolstop or some other well-respected brake pad but I am unsure what to look for in the description in terms of compatibility with tektro.

Any advice?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I wore the Tektro pads that came on my bike recently and my LBS replaced them with stock Shimano pads. The difference in stopping power is very noticeable. I haven't tried the Koolstops but I'm wondering if they make the rims wear out faster than your average pads.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

If Shimano pads work Id recommend DA pads, Im running 7900 pads in my Ultegra brakes and they provide plenty of braking power, I do only weigh 165 though. I got em for $10 a set. Theres a huge difference between my Ultegra pads and DA pads. I did consider Sram RED brakes which are swiss stops but they were I think 20 a piece, It felt hard for me to justify twice the price, for maybe a little better stopping power.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Just stop by your LBS and get some Shimano (or Koolstop) pads. The difference, especially in the wet, will be very obvious.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

+1 just get some koolstops. They are le good. 
Calipers shmalipers. The pads make a much bigger difference.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

Get the salmon Dura Type ones:
http://www.koolstop.com/brakes/index.php#Anchor-Salmon-57343


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

If you're going to ride in wet weather, then get the Koolstop Salmon colored pads. I couldn't stop my bike worth beans using the Shimano pads (Ultegra 6600/Eurus Wheels - 125-130lbs). I don't know if there is a difference in brake pads between 7800 and 6600. I've never ridden my 7800 equiped bike in the rain or wet terrain.

CHL


----------

